# Tasker Profile for Wifi Calling



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't seem to figure out how to do this in Tasker.

Here is what i want to do:
When i'm connected to a wifi network, i want turn off the cell network and keep wifi only on. That way i can receive voip calls to my GVoice number.

Currently what's happening is, when i enable wifi and turn on my SIP client (SIPDroid) and someone calls my GVoice number, my phone will ring twice. Once for the GVoice app and the other for the SIP client app which is annoying.

Is it possible to accomplish this via tasker?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, initial condition, WiFi connects, action, airplane radios. Will need to be rooted and have the plugin. Both condition and action are under the net menu. Should be able to set and inverted condition to reenable radios.

I don't have tasker, just played around in the trial version, so I haven't tested this setup.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

metpage said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to do this in Tasker.
> 
> Here is what i want to do:
> When i'm connected to a wifi network, i want turn off the cell network and keep wifi only on. That way i can receive voip calls to my GVoice number.
> ...


This used to be able to be accomplished natively in Tasker, but 4.2 moved the Airplane Mode settings into the "secure settings", so most apps won't be able to touch those settings - Tasker included. The workaround is to use the Secure Settings Plugin in conjunction with Tasker. There's a whole bunch of information in the link in my sig if you feel like checking it out, including an example Tasker profile. Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks for the responses, i figured it out after i posted. I'm just scratching the surface with tasker now.


----------

